# EVANNEX Cordless Portable Mini Vacuum for Tesla Owners



## EVANNEX (Feb 22, 2017)

For more information visit:
https://evannex.com/products/cordless-portable-vacuum-for-tesla-owners

*USE CODE: KITTY5 to receive $5 offer orders of $50 or more*.

No matter how hard you try, small pieces of lint, dust, paper, dirt, leaves, sand, and pebbles wind up on the floor of your Tesla or inside your center console storage compartment(s), in the frunk or trunk, along your front or rear seat folds, or even in your glove box. Sure, you can wait to clean up until you get home and lug your household vacuum to your vehicle, but it's a lot more convenient to reach into your door compartment or center console, grab a high-powered, compact, cordless, portable vacuum, and rid yourself of the debris right when you notice it.

EVANNEX has developed a Cordless Portable Mini Vacuum for Tesla Owners designed for Model 3, Model S, Model X, and Model Y. Rechargeable directly from your in-car USB ports, the EVANNEX Cordless Portable Mini Vacuum has been designed to fit conveniently in the driver or passenger door compartment where it's within easy reach whenever you spot unsightly debris.










*MODEL 3*






















* MODEL S / X*





























​There are lots of generic car vacuums on the market and we've tested quite a few-looking for the perfect combination of power, aesthetics, size, and function appropriate for Tesla owners. Many of the generic vacuums on the market are underpowered, too big or unwieldy, difficult to charge, and even more difficult to store efficiently inside your vehicle. The EVANNEX Cordless, Portable Vacuum is the right high-powered vacuuming solution for every Tesla model.

For more information visit:
https://evannex.com/products/cordless-portable-vacuum-for-tesla-owners

*For any questions and/or inquiries, please email us at:*
[email protected]
*
USE CODE: KITTY5 to receive $5 offer orders of $50 or more.*


----------

